# BBB



## actech (Nov 26, 2017)

Lower half of a butt. Pops brine for 10 days. Overnight pellicle. Then 12 hrs Apple using maze with smoker off. Rested, semifroze and sliced.


----------



## actech (Nov 26, 2017)

Hmm posted before I was ready.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 26, 2017)

Beautiful ac !


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 26, 2017)

Absolutely scrumptious looking!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

ACT, Good looking stuff!


----------



## actech (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks guys. Never can buy bacon after making this stuff.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2017)

Awesome looking bacon!
Nicely done!
Al


----------

